# Big tarpon Sept. 17



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

We caught one maybe 120 pounds yesterday at POC, before the squall line moved in from offshore about noon. Took one hour and 20 minutes to land it. It only jumped on the strike and just wouldn't give up. It was in the bay. It was the angler's first tarpon, so he didn't pressure it hard enough on 50-pound line, like he could have. Capt. Curtiss Cash was fishing nearby and saw us landing it. Our baits were nine inch live mullet, caught at the Army base docks. After pictures we set up another drift, and had a big one free-jump only 20 yards from our balloons. Close enough to hear the splash, above the NE wind. Didn't want to leave, but the weather closed in. Rain caught up with us at the POC car wash, which was perfect timing. Got tons of pictures of the fish, which I'll post on Monday. Forgot to mention, we cruised the coast from the big jetties south to the Darlington in 35 feet of clean water the day before (Sept. 16), and never saw tarpon. Then back to the Pass in 18 feet of water....Nada! Light east wind before it picked up that night. Didn't see much at the big jetties the day before that (Sept. 15), just real clear water and showers of finger mullet. Two jumping kingfish, one rolling tarpon off the north side. One of Curtiss' people caught a 20-pounder in the rocks, that day.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice job!..good report sounds like it was a good day.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's a shot of the tarpon lunging out of the water, close to the boat. I almost missed his lips, he jumped while gulping air. More action shots later tonight or tomorrow. We're all pretty tired.


----------



## guillotm (Jan 7, 2010)

Great Pic!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Tarpon fishing is awesome! I love it when they fly into the air...nice pic! :biggrin:


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats just awsome, thats a big fish, WTG.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Very good report. Thanks for sharing. I want to see more pictures!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's another shot. He was 6.5 feet, but we didn't get a girth.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

That is awesome! I sure am glad that Texas Tarpon are making a huge comeback. :cheers:


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Amazing pictures. Hook looks small, but I guess most would next to a mouth that big!


----------

